# Please vote!



## froghaven5

Some of you may have seen this picture before. My 13 year old son has decided to enter it into a cutest pet contest. He could win $ if he gets enough votes. Please vote!
www.cutestpetcontest.com/vote.php?EID=100403293 

Posted by: Bryan Gr..Pet Name: Patrick ..Entry #: 100403293
This is Patrick, his pot-bellied pig.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Done, it wasn't my favorite pic but it is cute, good luck. Len


----------



## froghaven5

??Len?? said:


> Done, it wasn't my favorite pic but it is cute, good luck. Len



Thanks Len! He entered this one and the #1 Goose in the Farm Fair. They has the most votes here and on the other forum I posted. Hoping he does well there too.


----------



## Missy

I voted for him, good luck.


----------



## froghaven5

Missy said:


> I voted for him, good luck.




Thanks Missy! I'm so excited for my son. He has 18 votes so far just since this morning. Thanks to everyone who has voted or is going to vote!


----------



## froghaven5

*Please help my son by voting!*

Wow! He's up to 33 votes as of this morning. Hoping he continues this trend.


----------



## Angi

I voted. e mail me the link and I will pass it on. It is so cute [email protected]


----------



## Fernando

Voted


----------



## ChiKat

I voted! Patrick is adorable


----------



## froghaven5

Angi said:


> I voted. e mail me the link and I will pass it on. It is so cute [email protected]



Thanks! Sending e-mail!


----------



## coastal

voted


----------



## SnakeyeZ

I voted! I really liked some of the other entries also.


----------



## eudora09

That's a very cute picture! I voted.


----------



## RV's mom

added my vote also. good luck!

tei


----------



## coreyc

U got it


----------



## froghaven5

You guys are awesome! He's up to 68 votes now!


----------



## froghaven5

Just a quick update. Patrick the PIG is upto 71 votes. All your votes are much appreciated.


----------



## froghaven5

Another quick update.... Patrick now has 89 votes! He is doing well, but could still use more votes. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## froghaven5

Well he didn't win the past quarter, but voting continues. In this new quarter he has 13 votes (4th place at the moment) and 115 for the year. Thank you to all who have voted so far. Please keep voting!


----------



## John

Great looking pig, just got my vote in!


----------



## froghaven5

squamata said:


> Great looking pig, just got my vote in!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Starjelly

Done


----------



## Angi

Can you vote more than once?


----------



## froghaven5

Angi said:


> Can you vote more than once?



ONly from a different IP address.



Starjelly said:


> Done


Thank you!


----------



## SILVERSTAR

that was easy,easiest voting ive ever done.


----------



## Torty Mom

Got my vote in too!


----------



## 81SHOVELHEAD

Cool little pig .
I voted 
good luck
Mike D:


----------



## Mary Ellen

*I voted for Patrick, too. I hope he got a nice big carrot for that picture!*


----------



## John

lets go peeps, this forum is 7064 strong we gotta make the pig a winner!!!


----------



## froghaven5

Thank you everyone! You are all awesome!


----------



## onarock

Done...the pig it is


----------



## froghaven5

Mary Ellen said:


> *I voted for Patrick, too. I hope he got a nice big carrot for that picture!*



Ha, Ha! He gets lots of carrots. He had just left school after kissing the principal, superintendant and several teachers to raise money for Camp No Worries. Then he got to play in the back yard. 









onarock said:


> Done...the pig it is



Thanks for voting!


----------



## froghaven5

Thanks to everyone so far Patrick has:
Quarter Votes: 54
Annual Votes: 156

This currently puts him in 2nd place for the quarter!


----------



## froghaven5

As of this morning Patrick is in 3rd place for the quarter. 

Quarter Votes: 61
Annual Votes: 163

I appreciate all the votes so far!


----------



## pebblelu

Just voted for Patrick. Pot bellies are just so cute. 
I have 3 of them. 2 of them I raised from 2 days old.
Hope he wins.
Jackie


----------



## froghaven5

pebblelu said:


> Just voted for Patrick. Pot bellies are just so cute.
> I have 3 of them. 2 of them I raised from 2 days old.
> Hope he wins.
> Jackie



Thanks Jackie. I'm amazed at their personalities. My son is very attacted to his piggie!


----------



## froghaven5

Quick update:
Quarter Votes: 84
Annual Votes: 186

He is in 2nd place for the quarter and 23rd for the year.


----------



## froghaven5

Today's quick update:

Quarter votes: 95
Annual votes: 197

THis has Patrick the pig in 3rd place for the quarter and 20th for the year.


----------



## SnakeyeZ

Fighting between 2nd and 3rd. Are their prizes for those entries as well?


----------



## froghaven5

SnakeyeZ said:


> Fighting between 2nd and 3rd. Are their prizes for those entries as well?



Prize for 2nd, not for 3rd.  For the quarter.
Top 10 for the year get photo on cover of book and #1 gets $1000


----------



## froghaven5

Thank you Terry Allan Hall for voting.  Some of us do love our pigs!

This mornings update:
Quarter Votes: 105
Annual Votes: 207

3rd place for quarter and still 20th for the year.


----------



## froghaven5

As of this morning Patrick is still in 3rd for the year with 115 votes. 2nd has 181 votes and 1st has 189. Patrick is in the top 18 for the year with 217 votes. Hoping we can catch up to 1st and 2nd place.


----------



## River14

Please vote for my sons pig? I think this is completely insane. 

Its a lovely pig as all pigs surely are except the one on my plate which was very tasty indeed. 

Trying to lobby for a pig is just unbelievable may we please see the competition before we vote for your swine? 

Just maybe the little foal with the frost encrusted whiskers is even cuter? Even though he hasnt nor will ever have tortoise connections?

You are nutz, its official

Any way my firm favorites are Rory and Buddy. If you need the prise winning feed to keep piggles alive I will gladly supply, but he isnt the winner in my eyes.


----------



## froghaven5

River14 said:


> Please vote for my sons pig? I think this is completely insane.
> 
> Its a lovely pig as all pigs surely are except the one on my plate which was very tasty indeed.
> 
> Trying to lobby for a pig is just unbelievable may we please see the competition before we vote for your swine?
> 
> Just maybe the little foal with the frost encrusted whiskers is even cuter? Even though he hasnt nor will ever have tortoise connections?
> 
> You are nutz, its official
> 
> Any way my firm favorites are Rory and Buddy. If you need the prise winning feed to keep piggles alive I will gladly supply, but he isnt the winner in my eyes.




Wow! Really?! Just don't vote. If you don't agree fine, but how rude are you?


----------



## River14

HAHAHA Rude??? Im being asked to vote for a pig even though I haven't had the chance to even see the competition, whose rude?

What makes pig more deserving than anyone else in the competition? Our own judgement surely?

I happen to think this is cheating. So there. 

In my opinion which is surely valid in this unbelievably crazy scheme of things, i am asked to vote!

I go with Rory or Buddy. 

Any problem????


----------



## froghaven5

River14 said:


> HAHAHA Rude??? Im being asked to vote for a pig even though I haven't had the chance to even see the competition, whose rude?
> 
> What makes pig more deserving than anyone else in the competition? Our own judgement surely?
> 
> I happen to think this is cheating. So there.
> 
> In my opinion which is surely valid in this unbelievably crazy scheme of things is Rory or Buddy.
> 
> Any problem????



So the cat that is just laying on the couch with 2067 votes (not very cute by *MY* opinion) didn"t have others voting for him? I believe my son's pig is adorable. Again *my* opinion. If you don't agree. Don't vote! If you love Rory and/or Buddy vote for them. If you want to help a 13 year old boy win a contest for his pet then help him. Your choice. 
ETA: The rules are 1 vote per IP address. Not that you can't spread the word and have others vote for your pet. It is also a cutest pet contest. Not just a cutest dog or cat contest. Our pig is not the only pig in the contest nor is he the only non-dog or cat. There is a turtle, hedgehog, rabbit, etc.


----------



## River14

Honestly I dont know your son. Right. So Im voting unbiased. Right? Pigs are indeed sweet maybe your son should have been in the picture loving mr/mrs piggeldy.

The cat on the mat didnt attract me at all but Rory and Buddy did.

Please stop trying to swing the vote by appealing to your buddies. If its so importnt I will supply you with a years pig food OK

Im sure your son will continue loving piggeldy as before no matter what the outcome? 

If he doesnt then maybe its time for a horse hahahahah

BTW I love this "please vote for my sons pig"

My dad loved pigs so i brought home a wild African (where we lived) baby swine or giant African bush pig bb. 

It wrecked havoc even eating my poor dads beloved gooses eggs. He begged me to get rid of the thing so i took it night time back to the forest and it ran off without a sound. 

There I prefer Rory and or Buddy.

May I a stranger without reference to your little sons heart love the animal of my choosing? Im sure your son would agree no?


----------



## froghaven5

Patrick is doing quite well, though currently 4th for the quarter and 15th for the year. He has 149 votes for the quarter and 251 for the year! Woot!


----------



## froghaven5

He now has 162 votes for the quarter and 264 for the year!


----------



## froghaven5

Well to update on Patrick.... He has 201 votes for the quarter and 303 for the year! He is doing well, but is currently in 4th place for the quarter and 12th for the year.


----------



## AshleyJones

Done!! Good Luck!!


----------



## froghaven5

AshleyJones said:


> Done!! Good Luck!!



Thanks Ashley!


----------



## froghaven5

Well Patrick has been busy. He was THE PIG for the Kiss the Pig Contest at Farm Fair and has been scheduled for another Kiss the Pig contest for September. 

Current update:
223 votes for the quarter and 325 votes for the year!


----------



## froghaven5

Wow! Patrick is now in 3rd place for the quarter with 299 votes and 11th place for the year with 301 votes!


----------



## froghaven5

Quick update. Patrick is currently in 3rd place for the quarter with 333 votes and in 9th place for the year with 435 votes just 6 votes behind 8th place !


----------



## bobbymoore

i voted good luck


----------



## froghaven5

bobbymoore said:


> i voted good luck


Thank you so much!


----------



## terryo

I didn't see this thread...sorry Andrea. I just voted. Hope he wins....I love pigs...as pets.


----------



## dmarcus

I placed my vote, tell your son good luck..


----------



## froghaven5

Thanks Terry! Thanks Dalano! Much appreciated!


----------



## froghaven5

Update:

Quarter votes: 374
Annual votes: 476

Moving closer to 2nd place for the quarter. Just 68 away.


----------



## froghaven5

*RE: Please vote for my son's pig, still need your help *

Haven't updated in a bit. Patrick is still in 3rd for the quarter, but he is just 51 votes behind 2nd place with 390 votes and 9th for the year with 492 votes.


----------



## froghaven5

Current votes:
Quarter: 417 3rd place (just 24votes away from 2nd place)
Annual : 519 9th place


----------



## froghaven5

Woot! Patrick has moved up to 2nd place for the quarter !

Quarter votes: 449
Annual votes: 551

Still hoping to get more votes *fingers crossed*


----------

